# Canning Cowboy Caviar???



## Cheryl in SD (Apr 22, 2005)

I found a recipe for Cowboy Caviar that we really like. I would like to can some of it. Do you think it would work? How would you process it and how long?

Link


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

The corn would take the longest time to can. I don't think I would ad the dressing until it's ready to serve. Canning it would take the crunch out of the corn and bell peppers. Sounds like it would be better made fresh.


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

whats cowboy caviar??


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

Click on the link she posted....


----------



## westbrook (May 10, 2002)

I would have this as a side dish!


----------

